# What do babies wear?!



## rockys-mumma

b


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Generally baby needs to wear an extra layer than we do. So usually a vest (short sleeved, no legs bodysuit) and then a sleepsuit (long legs and sleeves), or a vest and outfit, although apparently outfits are a nightmare to get on tiny babies. If it's cold they may need to be wrapped in a blanket, or wear a cardigan too :) xx

ETA: Like this 
Vest
https://i.ebayimg.com/18/!BZGmOT!BWk~$(KGrHgoH-C4EjlLl0-E2BKlCkwW(ew~~_35.JPG

Sleepsuit
https://i.ebayimg.com/02/!BfZCJqQBmk~$(KGrHqYOKiQErzJBft-ZBLBE5WrUtQ~~_35.JPG


----------



## rockys-mumma

See im totally clueless lol!!! I didnt know that!! And now my boyfriend is laughing at me thinking im a fool hahaha even he knew that lol >_<


----------



## suzib76

i always put mine in a vest and sleepsuit at night vest and clothes during the day, this time i am staying in hosp for 2 days so lo will just be wearing vests/sleepsuits till we are home


----------



## insomnimama

I don't generally put clothes on my babies till at least 3 mos- they are sleeping for so much of the day anyway it seems a sin to put them in anything other than PJs till they get their days & nights sorted.


----------



## lynnikins

mine will be in a vest and sleepsuit unless we are going out then they will get an outfit , i cant be fussed with washing lots of little baby outfits when i can just chuck all the vests/sleepsuits into Napisan and into the wash same way i do with DS's vests and sleepsuits


----------



## Caz-x

I agree with the other ladies, vests & sleepsuits or vests & outfits. If you arent going anywhere then I would just stick to the sleepsuit & vest combo. x


----------



## OmiOmen

We have bought mostly vest type body suits, sleep suits and rompers (I love romper suits) but have got some of the more comfortable-soft looking outfits for when we visit family and such.


----------



## anothersquish

I am VERY into sleepsuits on tiny babies (up to 3 months certainly) I barely have any 'outfit' stuff and the only two piece things I have are little elasticated waist trousers that come complete with feet that can be combined with long sleeve vests and cardigans. 
I just have some really funky cute sleepsuits for him to wear "out". Just makes sense to stay practical. Tiny babies dribble, throw up and need changing so often its just easier and quicker to change a sleepsuit for another sleepsuit than have to change an outfit!


----------



## anothersquish

I am VERY into sleepsuits on tiny babies (up to 3 months certainly) I barely have any 'outfit' stuff and the only two piece things I have are little elasticated waist trousers that come complete with feet that can be combined with long sleeve vests and cardigans. 
I just have some really funky cute sleepsuits for him to wear "out". Just makes sense to stay practical. Tiny babies dribble, throw up and need changing so often its just easier and quicker to change a sleepsuit for another sleepsuit than have to change an outfit!


----------



## Rozie_1985

I have a mixture of vests, sleepsuits and outfits. Not many outfits for newborn and 0-3 tho, more so for 3-6 onwards. Little man will be staying in vests and sleepsuits for the first few months and will only be in outfits if we go out or have visitors over. I have an outfit for his coming home and he will be in a smart looking piece for his Uncles wedding at 8 weeks. Other than that lots of vests and sleepsuits for us!


----------

